# Vip722k Signal loss on satellite tuners and OTA



## veschler (May 15, 2011)

I have been losing signal, partial and complete intermittently for about 6 months. It happens on both satellite tuners as well as the OTA tuner. 


One odd thing is that when I lose signal while watching any tuner all I have to do to get signal back is to tap the DVR button. 

Any ideas?


----------



## veschler (May 15, 2011)

I forgot to add that I have a 622k attached to the same dish that does not lose signal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why you askins us,why not call CSR?


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Why you askins us,why not call CSR?


Ummm ... because this is a forum that deals with these issue and the CSRs don't always have the answers. It is called a "Support Forum."

I have noticed this happens with my 722k when I tune to an OTA station that doesn't come in very well and then tune to a satellite channel. If I tune to a strong channel and tune back to whatever I was watching this doesn't happen.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You have complicated issue, we can't fix,you can't fix. Regardless what good or weird advice you'll get here, you'll need to call and replace the box.


----------



## d_cubed (Jul 18, 2011)

After 4 VIP722k's same problem exists . Would guess that poor firmware and not hardware was the cause.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any objection to replace 722k to 722 or 622 ?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

That is a known problem with DISH receivers if OTA is left on a weak signal it can cause satellite signals to go out. Leave the OTA on a strong signal and it should cure your problem.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

jsk said:


> I have noticed this happens with my 722k when I tune to an OTA station that doesn't come in very well and then tune to a satellite channel. If I tune to a strong channel and tune back to whatever I was watching this doesn't happen.


That was one of the annoying 'features' of my 722. Problem was avoided by never tuning to one of my many weak OTA stations.

I can't recall this happening to my Hoppers. May still be there and I just haven't tuned to a weak OTA. Need to try it some day.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You have complicated issue, we can't fix,you can't fix. Regardless what good or weird advice you'll get here, you'll need to call and replace the box.


This is a prime example of why someone would want to post here before calling a CSR. The CSR probably would have replaced the box and veschler would have had to pay shipping costs and have had the inconvenience of having to set up a new box; as others noted above, that wouldn't have solved the problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I do remember something like this being a problem way way back with my old 6000U receiver. I honestly can't say I remember having it with my 622, or the 722 when I had it, or my 922. It doesn't mean the bug isn't still there... maybe my OTA reception has improved... but I remember this problem with weak OTA causing loss of SAT signal too. I thought they had fixed it with the ViP series since I stopped having it happen years ago.

On my 6000U, I would even lose EPG (since it was not a DVR) if I stayed tuned to an OTA channel for too long!


----------

